# Constant Hunger



## Cookie1979 (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever experienced the feeling of constantly being hungry and a uncomfortable feeling in their upper abdomin? Also nausea after eating? I can't find any information to say that these symptoms are anything to do with IBS but I thought I would ask. From googling I have found thats its either my diet, a bacterial infection, or an ulcer. My IBS started up again just over a month ago, about 2 weeks ago it flared up even worse and I have been suffering since, and now thats settling I have started feeling like I'm constantly hungry, doesn't matter how much I eat I am starving!! This started yesterday.


----------



## stoptheqtip (Nov 5, 2009)

yes! Last summer, I was hungry ALL THE TIME. No matter what I ate. People thought I was pregnant, or that it was because I was exercising a lot, or that I didn't eat enough protein. I went to a doctor in late August because of all the awful stomach issues I was having and we determined that I had IBS-D and she said, totally unsurprised, that I was hungry all the time because none of the nutrients were staying in my body. They were constantly being flushed out every time I was in the bathroom. It didn't matter what I ate, I would still be hungry. She put me on an anti-depressant to help with the stress & anxiety in my life and my symptoms actually went away for several months. I would have 7+ good days in a row. Now, life is uber stressful again and I have been noticing the hunger thing and that I only have like 2-4 good days in a row. But I think the being hungry thing is totally normal. As for the nausea thing, I get sick to my stomach just from getting over heated, from not eating enough, from eating too much, etc. so being nauseated is not uncommon for me. I'm sure it tied into the hunger thing or being hungry just made it worse. I hope you get some relief soon! I hate the feeling of waking up starving or being hungry after just eating!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You don't need an ulcer, even gastritis (inflammed but no ulcerated) can cause that hungry all the time feeling.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

if u research digestion..............mainly hydrochloric acid (HCl), gastrin & histamine...............from gastrin is made some 40 hormones...........2 of them control appetite...........ghrelin & leptin............. when there is too much gastrin secreted, in an attempt to get the stomach to produce enough HCl, u end up with sometimes too much of 1 or the other..............gastrin & histamine cause many other issues, too............D is only 1 of them.........cmt...........


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

You could have acid reflux - my only symptoms were increased appetite, severe nausea and a sore throat.


----------



## Cookie1979 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. It seems there could be alot of different reasons but perhaps my ibs is a cause then. I feel really sick this morning and struggled to eat some breakfast but feel really hungry. I have called the doctor and a doctor is going to call me back. Fed up of feeling ill, just when I think my IBS flare up is settling I start feeling like this.


----------

